# Monetizing Your Non-Store Web Site



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If I'm going to spend several hours a day on my web sites, I want to make as much as possible. What has been successful for you? Any companies you would recommend we stay away from?

I'm talking about things like Adsense and Amazon Affiliate.

I'm hoping we can build a nice reference for any HT'rs with web sites.


----------

